# 13th July: New Open Air Classical Concert - Midlands



## cattonclassics

www.cattonclassics.co.uk


----------



## annleaha

*Classical fans*

Did anyone go to this show? I am now looking for tickets to see the 5 Browns while they are on tour. Has anyone already seen them? I'd love to hear about it!

I just discovered them & they are absolutely amazing! What a talented family! If you like classical music, you HAVE to hear this group. They have just put out a new album called No Boundaries & I have been listening to it nonstop since I picked it up. Check out the track listing:

1 Rhapsody in Blue 
2 Malaguena from Andalucia Suite 
3. Simple Gifts/Going Home 
4 Shaker Hymn
5 Going Home
6 Full Stride Ahead (Rag)
7 Feria from Rapsodie Espagnole
8. Gargoyles, Op. 29
9 III. Allegro moderato
10 IV. Presto feroce
11 Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6
12 Variations on a Theme of Paganini
13 Danzas Argentinas, Op. 2
14 I. Danza del viejo boyero (Dance of the Old Cowherd)
15 II. Danza de la mozo donosa (Dance of the Delightful Young Girl)
16 III. Danza del gaucho matrero (Dance of the Artful Herdsman)
17 Valse and Romance
18 Valse
19 Romance
20 The Firebird (from the 1911 Version)

I just joined their i-squad & found out they are on tour now too. I hope I can get some tickets soon. The i-squad seems pretty neat. You earn Bonus Points and then trade them in for merchandise from The 5 Browns. If you are interested in checking out their music visit this link (hope it works for ya!)
http://i-squad.com/ The 5 Browns.html
http://www.the5browns.com/


----------

